# Nanco Tires



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Short version. I had a tire split and luckily saw it in the driveway, (pics posted) as opposed to Not Yet who blew 2 on the road. Nanco sent me a replacement.

The old tire weighed 18 lbs, the new tire (identical in size) weighs 22 1/2 lbs

I just got off the phone with Nanco and the girl and her supervisor are totally puzzled as to why 4 1/2 lbs difference. They will be calling me back later.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I would have not thought to weigh the tire. Or are tire weights posted on the sidewall?

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I imagine he is going by the shipping info, but John will have to confirm that.

Tim


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone know....Are Nanco tires used in many applications. I have never heard of them and hearing about these blowouts is concerning. You have to wonder if the quality control is there like it should be.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It felt heavier when I picked it up so I weighed them seperatly

They just called back and said they were obviously from 2 different batches and they had made improvements since batch marked 07 05.

I asked for and they are reluctantly sending me 3 more tires









They want old 4 shipped back

John


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> It felt heavier when I picked it up so I weighed them seperatly
> 
> They just called back and said they were obviously from 2 different batches and they had made improvements since batch from July 05.
> 
> ...


Sure glad you caught it on your driveway and not the highway. Hmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nanco was very nice to deal with. I just asked her if they wanted to replace the other 3 now or one at a time when they blew?









Class company to work with.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I should have kept the two blown tires and tried to get something from nanco. At least Discount tires gave me a little on trade. I still would want a D rated tire. Next - flipping the axles


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

"Flipping Axles" is such a foreign concept to me. While at Mueller State Park last year, the guy next to me told me he "flips his axles" when traveling to raise the camper up a bit, and flips them again when parked to lower the camper.









What? You mean just like that, flip your trailer axles? I don't get it. Sounds cool, and useful, but surely you need pliers or a hammer to "flip your axles", right?










Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I do not know how he does that. Camping479 flipped his axles for more clearance in his driveway. The trailer is built with the axle above the spring, flipping means you have the axle moved under the spring. You gain about 4 inches of trailer height. Not Yet is doing that cause he put 15 in tires on and wants the extra room in the wheelwell.

John

Mike posted pics


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My concern with "flipping' is the higher center of gravity -- thus more sway or yaw.

I wonder how much more sway / yaw you get when you flip?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Wouldn't you also need to adjust hitch height after flipping? Can't do that with pliers!

Randy


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I believe Camping479 posted after towing with the axles flipped and said he did not notice a difference. This mod interests me too. I would like the extra clearance for camping in the mountains (dirt roads, ruts and such).


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

John
Do you know the date your trailer was built? You and Not Yet both have 05 28rsds's and if they were made around the same time as my 27rsds than I may need to look better at my tires they seem fine now at 2500 miles.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> John
> Do you know the date your trailer was built? You and Not Yet both have 05 28rsds's and if they were made around the same time as my 27rsds than I may need to look better at my tires they seem fine now at 2500 miles.
> 
> John
> [snapback]39800[/snapback]​


John,

My trailer came off the line early Feb. I do not know the exact date. If you move up to 15s you will need to increase clearance. It is too tight under the slide.

Jared


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

A lift kit (flip axles) bigger tires and nicer rims







I think the only blow out around here will be my wife







. I wonder if I can put mud tires to match on the trailer









John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> A lift kit (flip axles) bigger tires and nicer rims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After two highway blowouts my wife gave me the go ahead for anything.








I did shop for new truck tires while there. I just could not figure out the angle to give to DW. "Taller trailer tires required me to upgrade the truck tires to ensure the hitch was still lined up properly"? I should have tried. Easier to ask forgivness than permission.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My trailer came off the line in July of 04 and the blow out I had happened with less then 300 miles. The tire was a Mission tire and they would not replace it without getting the side wall that had the manufacturing information on it. Unfortunately all I had left was the bead when I realized (was told by a passing car) that I had lost a tire. The dealer did step up and replace the tire. That did not prevent me from upgrading to 15" D rated tires!!!!

Flipping axles is a big step and if someone said they changed them when they parked the trailer they are smoking something!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I know Andy...that is what confused me...but that is what he said. Site 124 at Mueller (next the the legendary 123) is where this guy was, and in order to get into the site (he had a 30 foot trailer and site is just long enough and on a slight slope) he told me he had to flip the axles prior to backing in to give him more clearance at the trailer rear.

He made it sound like flipping axles is something you do as part of setting up and breaking camp.

Randy


----------



## CossatotCampers (Jul 6, 2005)

Our 2006 Outback with Nanco tires has less than 2000 miles on it. One tire went flat in the driveway before our trip. When we took it off we noticed the tire appeared to be nearly shredded from where it was put on the rim. Good thing they replaced it, because another tire blew out on the way home last night, dropping us to the rim. It started a lovely fire on the highway and tore up supports on the underbelly.

We plan to have all 5 tires replaced immediately. This forum will help with our negotiations - thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I contacted nanco directly and ended up getting one tire replaced from them. When it arrived it was heavier, their explanation was an improvement to the design,4 1/2 ibs worth. They then sent me 3 more new tires for a total of 4 to replace the ones that came with the trailer. I will look up phone number and post later.

John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Having that phone number would be very useful. I think I'll write the number on the side of my rv with a permanent marker. They probably don't get a lot of cell phone calls with "hey, my tire just blew and is burning on the road side, could you help?".


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok Vdub, you forced me to leave my computer to get the number









Tireco Inc (nanco tires)

1 800 227 8925

[email protected]

My gut feeling is they know they have a problem with the old design. The design improvements added 4 1/2 lbs to the tire and from what I see from others as mine, the weakness is at the bead. (I did post a pic in gallery of mine ). This will sound silly but yesterday I dropped the old and new from the tailgate of the burban to the ground and was surprised at the difference of how they each hit the ground. When I asked for them to replace the other 3 to match the one it was not even a fight. I just said do you want to replace them one at a time when they blow or all now.

If you call they will want the DOT number from tire

John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks, John! When I get my DOT numbers, I may give them a call and see what they say. Sure would be easier to do that than replace them one at a time. Thanks for the info and glad everything turned out ok for you.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I appear to have "Duro" tires on my 21RS.
Are these the same as the ones you guys are talking about? or a different animal all together?

I have prolly 4 or 5 thousand miles on them with no problems or signs of wear at all.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We will be soon be heading out on a 2,000 mile trip through the U.P. to Minnesota and parts unknown. Since I believe the stock tires and wheels to be marginal on the larger Outback models, we upgraded to ST225/75R-15D Goodyear Marathons. Got some nice polished aluminum wheels. They be lookin' good too.









From what I've seen here, members with the lighter Outbacks haven't had any tire problems. I surmise the reason being that ST205/75-14C tires are the proper tires for TTs weighing in at 5500-6000 lbs loaded. Although the stock tires can handle the heavier Outbacks weights on paper, the reality is that one or more tire(s) can be overloaded, even though the average tire is under the tire load rating. Going from 1870 lbs rating per tire to 2540 lbs rating per tire gives us comfort that we won't be having tire trouble this trip or any other trips.

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks like I don't have Nanco's. I stopped by the rig today and it appears I have Duro's. Duro HQ is in Covington, Georgia, but that's not to say the tires are US. Their production plants are in China, Thailand, and Taiwan.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi there, Duro for us too. I haven't noticed any signs of uneven wear or any problems in 7000+ miles, I do worry about it thouggh since many have so many issues.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Can't say that i have had any problems either. Total miles on them at this point is about 3,000.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I'll have to take a closer look at mine now.
What is the tire pressure you keep the Nanco tires at?

MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

50


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like most folks aren't having trouble with the stock Duro tires, but I have. No problems with wear (they probably only have 5000 miles on them though) but I've had 3 flats in a year and a half. All from the gravel that they put on the road in the winter time to combat the icy roads. Every time I'd find a gravel "nugget" impaled into the tire with a slow leak. I did one of the repairs myself, and was very surprised at how thin the tread was, both the lugs of the pattern and the "in-between" tread thickness. These are Duro 205/75-14 LR-Cs, of course.

I was inspecting the Goodyear Marathons they had out at the local Camping World the other day, and they seem to have a much thicker tread than my Duros. So I think I'll probably go to those here sometime soon, just avoiding writing a $400 check. The Marathons are radial, of course, the Duros are bias-ply.

The only downside is that Les Schwab (the local tire dealership that is in nearly every small town in the Pacific Northwest, which makes them nice for on-the-road trouble) only sells "Allied" trailer tires. I've never heard of them, can't find any info on them, and am wondering how good they are.

Chet.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Discount Tire has Goodyear Marathons at about 2/3 the price I saw at Camping World.

Bill


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Bill, I'll check them out...

Chet.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Chet,

I didn't see what size Marathons you were considering, but my comment was based on the price of $80 per tire for ST225/75R-15D at Discount Tire versus $119 for the same thing at Camping World. Bottom line prices could vary because Discount Tire charges $9/tire for mounting, balance, road hazard, stems, disposal of old tire (if any). I don't know whether Camping World tacks on additional $$.

BTW, I have seen that tire for as low as $73, plus shipping but no sales tax, on the internet.

Bill


----------

